# meguiars #80 and #83



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

hi guys

having sold the PC, no longer need these so i'll offer them out to yourselves

both bottles are at least 90% full

£25 posted for the both of them as they really are near full

(£10 for the #80 £15 for the #83)

or £20 collected in the omagh area. 

jonny


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Need to pay for selling Jonny, and in the Personal Sales section.
If you want free selling locally, put them on RMS forum.


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

